# Artificial Line Installation



## Gut_Pile (May 4, 2017)

Anyone have any contact info on who can install 4 power poles for me?

We have the poles, just trying to get them put up with line attached.

Field is in Pike county.

Thanks


----------



## GLS (May 6, 2017)

Your local EMC should have the referrals.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 17, 2017)

Have called 3 local EMC's. Nothing to show for it

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 17, 2017)

How tall are you wanting the poles to be? I'm


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 18, 2017)

I have the poles. I just need them set


----------



## Core Lokt (May 22, 2017)

We used a friends bucket truck to set ours and hang the lines. Dug the holes with auger on the tractor. Know anyone in the tree cutting business?


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 22, 2017)

Got it handled.

Thanks for the help


----------



## GLS (May 22, 2017)

Good news.


----------

